# problems



## cbyoung (Apr 2, 2004)

My 96 Altima tends to make scraping noises when I accelerate. I'm not familiar with cars, so all I can say is that It sounds like its coming from under the car! The brakes also scrape occasionally... really bad, like there's no pad on there... but it works fine the rest of the time... I've had nothing but problems with this car!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You can take it too a dealer to get a diagnosis. Then take their list of fixes and find a independent mechanic to give you a second opinion, and perhaps do the fixes.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow... thats really general. roll your windows down and drive it and at least tell us where you THINK it might be coming from... kinda hard when youre vague. it could be any number of things - dust shields on the rotors, bad motor mounts, tire against the wheelwell, you name it brotha. have someone drive it slowly with you outside of it and see if you can tell where the sounds are coming from.


----------

